# Medicine



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 18, 2009)

Guys, I have a question. Can one buy medicine without a recipe in USA (Chicago). My girlfriend is in San Charles now and has a flu. She is on a business training there.


----------



## Husker (Jan 18, 2009)

There are over the counter medicines you can purchase without a prescription (recipe?). For the flu, I am not certain, but I do not know if there are things that are much better in prescription format.

There are a lot of flu symptom reducing/relieving meds available over the counter. Sorry to hear of her ailment. Having the flu really sux, and I am sure if she is away from home, it would only be that much worse to have to deal with. Hope she gets better soon.

Jim.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 18, 2009)

So there is medicine that can only be bought with recipe and there is medicine that can be bought without it.
The point is that it is sunday and she has to wait untill tomorrow.

Trying to help her via skype.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 18, 2009)

If it is truly the flu, she should see a doctor and get prescription medication. If it's only the common cold, there are over the counter "feel better" drugs that can be bought 7 days a week, almost anywhere. Have her go to a big drugstore, like Walgreens or CVS, and ask the pharmacist. The problem is that the symptoms for these things are similar. Here's a Walgreens in Saint Charles:

http://www.walgreens.com/storelocator/result.html


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you very much. I just never thought one cannot buy whatever he wants without getting a recipe :shock: . In Russia we can buy whatever(almost everything) we want without anything, just pay and get the medicine. Actually we almost never use a doctor in case of flu, we all know what medicine to buy and what to do next. Only if it is a child that has flu we call a doctor or the case is very serious. I had a flu 3 weeks ago just before the new year and simply ate some pills and slept alot. 

She told me that in Q center where she stays she found a doctor and will be visiting her on monday morning.
Thanks alot for your replies.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, in the U.S., there are very few laws that are written to benefit the citizens. Almost all are written to monetarily benefit corporations, doctors, lawyers, etc. The legislators tend to benefit, in various ways, by the writing of these laws. This blending of government and big business, Corporatism, was what Mussolini defined as fascism - and he should know.

When you are ill, you are forced, in almost every case, to visit and pay a doctor to write a prescription for the supposedly needed medication.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 19, 2009)

That is awful. And what if you don't have money?
When person in Russia goes to doctor he gets free medicine(If you don't go to doctor you have to buy it.). That was principle of free medicine and education in country.
Of course there are plenty of private doctors too, especially now, but one can even now get a good medical help for free. Unfortunatelly there are fewer and fewer state doctors in state hospitals and now it takes very long(about a 3-4 hours in a queue) to get all the help needed. Only grannies can sit this long there or if something very bad happens. I once saw dude getting out of Maybach and waiting for his turn in such a queue.

Only dentists are not free.

Once (when i was 9-10 y.o.) i had a deep wound in my leg (bike fall). My dad took me to the doctor and i used all surgeon help i need for just a box of chocolates...I will never forget this. There was i crisis and they had no salary for two months and no light anasthaesia in the hospital (only heavy stuff) so she decided on her own risk to do surgery without it. Hour after i felt my leg like in hell :twisted: , but i had two stitches in it and everything was good  .

You have really strange thing with your doctors... :shock: 

But though thanks for your answers.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 19, 2009)

There are free or almost-free clinics in most communities. As you can imagine, they are very busy and it takes awhile to see a doctor.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 19, 2009)

I hope she is visiting doctor.They have 10-11 in the morning now.

About the doctors...yeah i can perfectly  imagine this.You have to sit and wait for your turn.  
Thats bad.


----------

